# Biggest fish for five-footer?



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm planning my next tank, which will be a 375litre of 150w 50d 50h, and wondered what would be the maximum sensible size I can go up to for the biggest fish in there? I think there'll just be one big fish, maybe two maximum, and it'll be in with other, more moderate-sized fish of 6-8 inches. I thought maybe 10 inches would be the maximum for a tank of that size, but maybe you think more, or less?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

Pseudotropheus crabro are the largest malawi mbuna (that i am aware of anyway) they reach around 8 inches. you could build a tank around them if interested.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

The African eye biter can get fairly big.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions - both very interesting. I should've said that whatever I decide on will be going in that tank with some peacocks, so has to be fairly peaceful, at most mildly aggressive.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

LeeAberdeen said:


> Thanks for the suggestions - both very interesting. I should've said that whatever I decide on will be going in that tank with some peacocks, so has to be fairly peaceful, at most mildly aggressive.


scratch crabro off the list in that case.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I wouldn't go over 8" in a 60" tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

One of the Pseudotropheus 'Acei' variants


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> One of the Pseudotropheus 'Acei' variants


Really like the look of that Msuli variant, plus they're top-half dwellers, and the top half of my tank does look bare. Great suggestion.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> One of the Pseudotropheus 'Acei' variants


Love your 75g tank, btw. Made me think about what I want to do with my next one...


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> I wouldn't go over 8" in a 60" tank.


Sounds like good advice. I was thinking that, just maybe, I'd get away with one ten-incher in there, but that might be pushing it a bit. Thanks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

LeeAberdeen said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > One of the Pseudotropheus 'Acei' variants
> ...


Thanks Lee!


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I wouldn't go over 8" in a 60" tank.


I would agree with this. Pick whatever species you have interest it... but max 8"... at least if we are talking about Malawian cichlids.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

150cm tank for me means no bigger fish than +/- 15cm (6 inches)


----------

